# carlos fariñas



## frankT (Sep 15, 2011)

Where can I buy CDs with *orchestral* music by Cuban composer Carlos Fariñas? 

I'm not looking for guitar music. Amazon does not help. Cuban institutions are not responsive.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Dejame preguntarle a un amigo Cubano, chico.


----------



## dmg (Sep 13, 2009)

I found a recording...

http://www.classical.com/album/FC16736


----------



## Jannick (Jan 28, 2012)

Hello Frank T,

The music of the great Cuban composer and professor Carlos Fariñas Cantero (1934-2002) has been completely neglected by the Cuban musical world. EGREM, UNEAC, Casa de las Américas, Instituto Cubano de la Música and Ecured. cu have neglected this outstanding Cuban composer of the 20th Century. There are only a few records with his orchestral works available on CD. Among the orchestral works are the ballet music to "Despertar" (1960) and the orchestral work "Seis sones sencillos", which was originally written for solo piano in the 1950s, but orchestrated by Gonzalo Romeu, who is now in exile like so many Cuban musicians and composers. 

If you want to read more about Carlos Fariñas you can read an excellent article entitled "Un vida por la música" by his former composition student Rubén Hinojosa Chapel (available on the internet) and a splendid article entitled "Tendencias de lo nacional en la creación instrumental cubana contemporánea" by the musicologist Marta Rodíguez Cuervo (also available on the internet).

PS: .......do expect any help from the Marxist-Leninist cultural organizations in Havana. They never give answers to questions about music or records or answers e-mail.


----------

